# Das optimale Angelwetter



## Boranda (31. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

ich schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht bei Ostwind kann man zu Hause bleiben, weil da überhaupt nichts läuft.
Was haltet ihr für das optimale Angelwetter?

Meine Meinung:
leichter bis mittlerer Westwind (auf keinen Fall Ostwind)
20/21 Grad, bewölkt.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


Boranda


----------



## ollidi (31. Mai 2002)

Mit dem Ostwind kann ich Dir nur Recht geben.

Leicht bewölkt ist auch gut. Temperatur ist eigentlich relativ egal und abhängig von der Fischart. 

Ich probiere es trotzdem immer wieder bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## Klausi (31. Mai 2002)

Meinst Du jetzt wirklich den Bereich Norwegen ,oder allgemein ? Wenn Du Norwegen meinst,würde ich sagen ,dass jedes Wetter zu nutzen ist, wo man mit ein Boot rausfahren kann.Da das Wetter sehr schnell umschlagen kann.Ich bin mir aber garnicht so sicher, dass DU auch Norwegen meinst.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## Boranda (31. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

ich meine nicht nur Norwegen, allgemein auf unsrere einheimischen Gewässern bezogen.


----------



## wodibo (31. Mai 2002)

Dann schickt doch einer der Mods das Thema zu mir :m

Danke scheeen


----------



## Kunze (31. Mai 2002)

Hallo! In der Tat ist das Thema in Angeln allgemein besser aufgehoben.  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2002)

Gutes Angelwetter ist wenn Fische  beißen.
Und ich habe auch schon bei jedem Wetter, bei jeder Windrichtung und jedem Mondstand erlebt: 
Tolle Fangtage und miese Schneidertage.


----------



## til (31. Mai 2002)

Zum Spinnfischen am liebsten Wind. Lieber Ostwind als Windstille, aber am liebsten aus westlichen Richtungen (NW bis SW). Wechselnd bewölkt mit vereinzelten Schauern (nur nich zu doll bitte). Ein ganz leichtes Hochwasser, welches das Wasser ein bisschen trübt ist *super*, auch ein grösseres Hochwasser welches zurückgeht kommt gut.
Je schöner (sonnig und windstill) das Wetter, umso früher muss ich raus, um zu fangen. #u gähn!


----------



## Mr.Karpfen (31. Mai 2002)

bei mir sind die  erfolgreichsten tage so verloffen:
- 20-26°C
- Windstill bis leichter wind aus irgendeiner Richtung
- leicht bewölkt bis wolkenlos
und das schon ein paar tage lang... dann sind die chancen für karpfen schleien usw... gut. Für Hechte usw... würde ich an einem Tage gehen, an dem das Wetter umschlägt. D.h. wenn es ein paar Tage lang nicht so heiss war o.ä. .

Aber dass bei Ostwind nichts geht ??? Hmmmmm also damit hab ich keine erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Karpfen1 (31. Mai 2002)

Hi,
Naja, das mit dem Ostwind habe ich auch noch nie erlebt  auf jeden fall finde ich ist das beste angelwetter entweder kurz vorn regen oder kurz nach dem regen da sind sie so richtig Gierig :g 
MFG 
Karpfen1


----------



## Bergi (31. Mai 2002)

HI!
Mein lieblings Angelwetter ist:
-leichte Brise(egal welche richtung,aber am besten,wenn der wind vom Wasser zu dir ans Ufer kmmt)
-wolken mit kleinen Schauern zwischendurch
-20 °C
-konstanter Luftdruck

Mit diesen Eigenschaften habe ich meine betsen fänge erlebt!

Bergi


----------



## aichi (31. Mai 2002)

Kommt ganz drauf an auf was man geht, wenn man auf Aal geht ist es am besten wenn es kurz zuvor geregnet hat, und auf Karpfen eher ein heißer Sommertag. 

von Aichi


----------



## Bergi (31. Mai 2002)

@ aichi:
Bezüglich des AKrpfens kann ich dir da nicht zu stimmen.Gerade bei Sonnenschein und warmen Wetter beissen sie meist schlechter.Ich hab wie gesagt die besten erfahrungen mit meinem oben beschriebenen Wetter gemacht!

Bergi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Mai 2002)

Moin!
Mein liebstes Angelwetter ist jetzt im Sommer: kein oder wenig Wind so das ich mit dem Boot auf die Ostsee raus kann und im Herbst und Winter auflandiger Wind so das ich viel Spass beim Brandungsangeln habe. Regen und Temperaturen sind mir dabei eigentlich immer egal. Dafür habe ich passende Kleidung.


----------



## Angelheini (31. Mai 2002)

Das Fische bei Ostwind nicht beißen, halte ich für Unsinn, ich denke eher, dass man sie an solchen Tagen mitunter anders befischen muß, z.B. an Stellen, die man sonst eigentlich nicht beangelt. Das habe ich schon oft genug erlebt.
Eine stabile Wetterlage ist meist von Vorteil, aber auch der Aufzug von schlechtem Wetter (z.B. Gewitter) hat mir schon sehr gute Fänge beschert. Ständig wechselnde Windrichtungen halte ich eher für bedenklich.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## HuchenAlex (1. Juni 2002)

also ob die Windrichtung Einfluß auf das Beißverhalten hat, da bin ich mir wirklich ned sicher...

ich glaub, daß es immer ganz gut is, wenn die Wetterlage über nen längeren Zeitraum stabil is... weil daß größere Druckunterschiede unsre Freunde beschäftigen, scheint wohl klar zu sein.

aber Ausnahmen gibts immer mal...


----------



## Der Reisser (1. Juni 2002)

Mein Nenn-Opa sagt:
Ostwind und Sonnenschein
Angler pack die Sachen ein.
Opa ist 93 und hat schon einge Erfahrung in Sachen Angeln auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (2. Juni 2002)

Wetter ist mir egal. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Fische bei jedem Wetter beißen könenn oder eben auch nicht. Macht sich aber immer gut, wenn man das Wetter für einen Mißerfolg verantwortlich machen kann


----------



## udorudi (3. Juni 2002)

alles ausser Schneeregen, Orkanböen, Sinflutartige Regenfälle und Sturmfluten  :q 
nen bisschen Sonne ist aber schon ganz brauchbar für die Seele…

In diesem Sinne

Gruss aus HH

Udo


----------



## wodibo (3. Juni 2002)

Sintflutartige Regenfälle, besonders mit Gewitter und/oder Hagel sind doch super. Ich habe dabei in der darauffolgenden Stunde schon Beißorgien erlebt!


----------



## ollidi (4. Juni 2002)

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Eigentlich gibt es doch für Angler kein schlechtes Wetter, sondern nur unpassende Bekleidung.
Oder habt Ihr Euch ernsthaft mal von Regen oder Wind vom Angeln abbringen lassen???


----------



## Klausi (4. Juni 2002)

Ne, also ich nicht. Ich fahre eigentlich auch bei jeden Wetter. Was mich eventuell etwas abhält,wäre Sturm . Aber ansonsten wenn Zeit dannran an Wasser. Mit den richtigen Klamotten übersteht man jedes Wetter.Wollen wir mal so sagen ,wenn ich auf Karpfen gehe,dann wäre mir ein Südwest Wind schon ganz angenehm.Aber für die anderen Fischarten ist mir das Wetter egal.


----------

